# MacPro - Over-clocking and RAM speed Question



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Two questions folks,

How much can a 2.8GHz MACPRO be over clocked by? A friend of mine upgraded his heatsink and was able to overclock his PC to almost4GHz. Im just wondering on the mac side of things how much is possible.


Question two...I have read conflicting documents online regarding macpro ram speed.

Apple Online states that all 2.8's come with 1066 RAM. I have also read via other forums that all mid-2010's come with 1333 RAM.


So which is it? Can the 2.8 support and utilize 1333MHz?

Cheers


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

there's a software overclocking tool for some mac pros :

ZDNet Clock 1.0 in System-Utilities - Utilities - Mac | Downloads | ZDNet.de

I never tried it. Mine is fast enough. i wouldn't ever do a hardware overclock on a mac pro. Overclocking puts your components under more stress then they were designed to operate under.

The 2010 mac pros use PC3-10600 ram that runs at 1333 MHz. there is no conflict.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

The current MacPros take either 1066 or 1333 depending on which model CPU and how many cores it has.

The 1066 models are reputed to run OK with the 1333 chips (just runs them at 1066 speed)

Any overclocking is totally unsupported by Apple or by the RAM manufacturers. Don't recommend it.

The way to speed up a MacPro is 1st to get enough RAM, then 2nd install additional hard drives and/or SSD drive(s) to divide the workload among separate drives for System, Data, Scratch/Swap disk and Applications.


----------

